# How old is this Guinness Bottle?



## bushcollector (May 5, 2011)

After researching, I've come to realize that this is a Guinness Bottle,
 it says:

 E&J Burke on the bottom,
 with an embossed cat,
 as well as the letters
 E&B, the bottle is a dark brown colour.

 the bottle number is engraved on the side,
 it says 17 81 or 17 S1

 I have attached two pictures of the bottle.

 I was just wondering if anybody could help me find out
 how old the bottle is, and maybe waht type of Guinness bottle it was,

 Thanks!


----------



## bushcollector (May 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of the bottom of the bottle,
 apparently I can't upload more than one photo
 per post,


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 5, 2011)

Most of the Burke bottles have a hand applied crown top and are pretty crude, (which _isn't_ proof positive) but I like to think they were from 1890's to perhaps 1910...


----------



## bushcollector (May 5, 2011)

Alright,

 Thanks!

 I also just noticed that there is a strange gold letter "A",
 it looks like it is in the glass, and then there is an arrow
 near the neck of the bottle, also in gold. It is also in the
 glass, maybe these would have something to do with
 labeling the bottle correctly?


----------



## surfaceone (May 5, 2011)

> After researching, I've come to realize that this is a Guinness Bottle,


 


> I also just noticed that there is a strange gold letter "A",
> it looks like it is in the glass, and then there is an arrow
> near the neck of the bottle, also in gold. It is also in the
> glass, maybe these would have something to do with
> labeling the bottle correctly?


 
 Hello Tina,

 Welcome to the blue pages and thanks for bringing the Burke. Please do try and capture this "A" and the arrow photographicly, so that we may know what it is you are referring to.






 That "A" might mean Ale. They did brew and bottle their own stuff, as well as Guinness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I'd suspect that the cat would indicate a Burke brew, rather than an Arthur Guinness, though the cat did appear on Burke's Guinness label's as well, but what the heck do I know.


----------



## bushcollector (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!!

 Here are some photos of the markings,
 they are small,


----------



## bushcollector (May 6, 2011)

And the "A"


----------



## bushcollector (May 6, 2011)

The markings are in the glass, because they vanish when 
 there is a glare on the bottle


----------



## whittled (May 6, 2011)

That happens with bubbles in the glass sometimes. I think that the case with those.


----------



## Blackglass (May 6, 2011)

Yes, Those are called "V" bubbles and they only appear on early machine-made bottles. The "A" and the arrow are both "V" bubbles. The fact that the bubble is in the shape of an "A" is very peculiar!


----------



## swizzle (May 6, 2011)

I've seen a lot of similar bubbles in glass. Maybe not such a perfect A but close. Blackglass & Whittled are right. Nice catch. Swiz


----------



## bushcollector (May 6, 2011)

haha well thats pretty cool,

 the shape of the perfect "A" threw it right off, 
 it makes it look like it was put there on purpose,
 anyways,

 Thanks for the help!


----------

